
Data Structures and Algorithms Modules Collection - Anon84
https://opendsa-server.cs.vt.edu/ODSA/Books/Everything/html/
======
orsenthil
The system used for presenting these topics is very good. I wonder if that
sphinx extension is avaiable as open source.

~~~
frumiousirc
The redundancy of most of the section headlines makes me question the
efficiency of any algorithms presented by the authors.

